

Getting into a web/Big Data companies? - ice9

I have nearly 10 years of C++/C programming.. I have written a few ruby/mysql/perl programs mostly tools to optimize workflows.. I believe i am smart and have a aptitude to pick up new tech pretty fast.<p>I am very interested in Big Data systems and scaling.. but i lack the experience required to get into such a field.<p>The current web companies require experience  in Big Data/Scaling systems..<p>What are the possible ways i can approach such companies which would improve my chances?
======
nbm
Good C++ experience, good algorithm knowledge (sometimes a problem for
experienced programmers who don't often have to think about performance), and
good attitude will likely get you a job at many companies like Facebook or
Google easily enough.

Being confident and doing your homework about the company and the position,
and otherwise being prepared is probably all you need, as well as being
responsive and proactive with your recruiter. There's no real downside to
applying - it'll give you confidence and a reality check even if you aren't
given an offer, and prepare you for later interviews.

Some companies (like Facebook) may allow you to choose which team you join -
find that out in advance, or know which team you will be joining when you are
interviewing.

Even if you don't immediately get to work on the team which does the Big Data
work, most good companies will allow you to move around once you have proven
your skills and fit, especially if you show a strong interest, speak to the
right people, and contribute.

~~~
ice9
Thanks guys for ure suggestions.

------
nostrademons
Find a skill you do have that is in-demand by one of those Big Data companies,
leverage it into a job, and then once you're in, learn everything you can.

That's what I did. I wanted to get experience scaling programs up to massive
data sets. It is hard to get a job doing that unless you've already had a job
doing that, so I learned frontend web development really well instead. Most
big data companies need some sort of GUI visualization or UI programming, and
that skillset does not coexist very often with big-data crunching ability, and
so companies in that area are often desperate for frontend SWEs. Then once
you're in, it's easy to start asking questions, looking at code, and looking
at how web-scale systems are put together.

